

Show HN: Fashion hot-or-not/How the f*ck do I market this? - benjamincburns
https://threadcheck.me

======
benjamincburns
This is my MVP for a fashion advice site. Horribly unoriginal, I know. I'm new
to this gig however. I'm very open to advice for how I should go about
building this out, getting a regular user-base, etc.

My end-vision is something like the bastard child of the WAYWT posts at
/r/malefashionadvice, pinterest, and hot-or-not.

Maybe I need another few iterations before I start trying to market?

------
J0415
Sorry I can't help you with marketing... But on the usability side, please put
the like/dislike buttons in a fixed position. It is very easy to misclick as
they move around with every photo!

~~~
benjamincburns
Yes. This is a pet peeve of mine, too. I've got an instagram-style comment
drawer that I'm working on which will fix the position of the action buttons.

------
therealarmen
I like where you are going with this. I think the design is good enough for
now, once you fix the issues with image caching and button placement.

For these type of sites to work, however, you need some sort of instant
gratification. After clicking on thumbs up or down there has to be a small
indicator on the next page of what the average score for the previous image
is. Once you add that I promise engagement will go up.

~~~
benjamincburns
Thanks for the advice. I've been working on facebook integration with
comments. I'll add this in at the same time.

------
noahcoffey
There is often a delay before the next photo loads. However, the photo does
seem to resize slightly in anticipation of the next photo. This caused me to
vote the same way for possibly a different photo I couldn't see because I
thought it was just another upload of the previous photo.

~~~
benjamincburns
Ah, thanks. Working on some design that will fix that (edit: CDN will improve
this, too - images are presently hosted directly from S3). Part of it will be
to prefetch the next image, part will be a comment drawer with rate buttons
and a "social bar" that will remain in the same position between image change.

------
Itaxpica
I do like the idea a lot, but maybe have an optional comment box to add why
the voter liked/disliked it? There are a few photos I saw where I thought
"this would be a great outfit were it not for X"

~~~
benjamincburns
Per other comments, that's coming in the next update.

... now if I could only figure out how to get people to upload.

